# Tips for next year's Anthrocon



## Lunao (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a blast at this year's Anthrocon but factors outside the convention itself made the whole experience not as great as I expected it to be.  First goes to the hotel I stayed at.  I was at the double tree and the room they had didn't come with a mini fridge or a microwave in the room.  I was hoping it would for other hotels I have stayed at for other conventions have had at least one of them.  Also there was an unexpectedly high charge for parking at the hotel.  With that I ask you, FAF, if you have any recommendations to improve the experience for next year.  Food can be expensive and being able to bring food, store them, and heat them would cut down on costs.

One other thing that was unexpected was Pittsburgh's old union laws.  Most businesses closed around 5pm every day, even many restaurants.  I would understand if small businesses kept to the practice but many corporations such as CVS Pharmacy closed early.  I know it can't be helped but it made finding food a bit more challenging.


----------



## BRN (Jun 27, 2011)

This sounds wholly like a lack of research into the area on your part, rather than any fault of Anthrocon or their organisers. Perhaps you could improve your next experience by looking into the amenities your hotel offers, and perhaps checking out the town earlier for closing times of stores and such [or even purchasing food before it gets so late]


----------



## zestycoyote (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree.  A lot of small businesses were closed Sunday, but on Friday/Saturday I had no problems finding places to grab some food.  In response to the Double Tree complaint, that's a hotel problem, not a problem with AC organizers.  Before booking a hotel, make sure it has what you want...

Also hi.  I'm new to the forum.  *prepares flame shield*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 27, 2011)

I heard the Double Tree sucks sooooo yeah, avoid it xD.

Everything closes early on Sundays, I don't know where you are where it doesn't :v You're lucky if anything's open at about 6-ish on a sunday.


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't tell you what hotel I'm staying in, but there are two trees involved...


----------



## Redregon (Jun 27, 2011)

1. if you have issue with how AC is handled, why are you posting here and not on the Anthrocon website?

2. do your research before going... whining about how you were put out because of a lack of planning on your part only makes you look and sound like a spoiled entitlement-brat. it's NOT pittsburgh's duty, Anthrocon's duty nor the hotel's duty to cater to your errors of judgement or lack of forethought.

3. oh, parking was too expensive... but, you had the money to spend getting to AC, the money to spend AT AC and the money to spend checking out FROM AC so it's not going to hurt you to budget a little extra to cover costs for parking. (and again, this goes back to the regard that you complaining about your lack of forethought or planning makes YOU look bad, it doesn't reflect on Anthrocon at all.) besides, it's one of the issues of owning a car and you should have thought of that beforehand instead of whining about it afterwards.


----------



## Lunao (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not having issues with how AC was handled.  It went very well.  I'm just in the planning stage for next year as I didn't think it through for this year and any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2011)

Con veterans eat coffeepot ramen.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 27, 2011)

Lunao said:


> I'm not having issues with how AC was handled.  It went very well.  I'm just in the planning stage for next year as I didn't think it through for this year and any help is appreciated.


 
really? because a lot of your OP sounds suspiciously like a baww/whine thread.


----------



## Lunao (Jun 27, 2011)

Well it's more like I have beef with Pittsburgh in general.  Just looking for ways to maximize enjoyment next time I go.  Any hotel/parking secrets are greatly welcomed.  I kind of wished I asked for this stuff before going up there.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

You know, it's one thing to threadshit when someone says something clueless and unreasonable, and another to be a completely bitter and unconstructive piece of shit to anything and everything at slightest provocation.  A lot of it was "Alright, I fucked up on a few things.  Any suggestions on how to not fuck up next year?"

There are a few places to park, most of them are expensive and can turn out to be upwards of 90bux for the weekend.  The convention center parking, for example.  The AC website lists a few places, the ones I've heard were good are the Mellon Square parking lot on..  I think 6th and William Penn Place?  It's a bit tricky since it's all underground, and above it's a straight up park, so if you're looking for a tall garage you'll miss it.  The entrance is on one of the side avenues like sixth, so turning from William Penn onto Sixth should show you that.  Last year when I parked, the entire weekend cost 36 dollars.  The place beside Pizza Prima also has good, cheap parking, and it's far enough away that most congoers wouldn't even be aware of it, let alone consider it.

Next time, pack up on some snacks and beverages for your room so in case you're out late and busy you can still get something.  Some places like Pizza Prima are open until 1 or 2, and Dominoes delivers until 3.  Part of this is because of the mantra you will learn and love (hate): "Nobody lives downtown." These are downtown hotels, often used for business travel.  They go out to eat, sleep relatively early, and go to meetings first thing in the morning.  They go out to eat with fellow businesspeople.  They are only in their hotel rooms to sleep and type up reports or work on presentations and stuff like that.  Just keep that in mind next time.

I can't think of any other tips.  Just have fun, and the best times you will have are when you get your food as part of a group, rather than trying to heat up a hot pocket in your room.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 28, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> You know, it's one thing to threadshit when someone says something clueless and unreasonable, and another to be a completely bitter and unconstructive piece of shit to anything and everything at slightest provocation


 
... because you wouldn't know a thing about threadshitting or shitposting... amirite? :V


----------



## FlamingLizard (Jun 29, 2011)

I will give a tip.

Plan it better next year. I stayed at the Westin and our fridge broke so we couldn't use it.  But a few of already brought a cooler anyway.  There's an ice in every hotel so you can fill it up any time and bring what you want.  In terms of things closing early, yeah that's basically Pittsburgh.  We only had an issue with things closing on Saturday night because we were throwing a party (20th floor Westin if anybody here attended) and were short on cups/mixers.  The small convenient stores were closed yeah, but restaurants in general were still open.  Lydia's italian restaurant 3 blocks from the convention center, Primanti's sandwich bar 7 blocks from the convention center are 2 that I went to on Fri/Sat night.

Summary: Plan it out. Like any trip you ever take, don't just wing it assuming things will be easy.


----------



## Aden (Jun 29, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... because you wouldn't know a thing about threadshitting or shitposting... amirite? :V


 
Now now girls, no need to fight


----------



## Chazzfox (Jun 29, 2011)

So much negativity. Seems the poser was just asking for some tips for their next AC.

Still, I agree that research should have been done. My group and I (we were all first timers as well) rather failed in that in regards to parking. I learned that the bus station behind the Westin has really good rates, so there's an idea! The ones mentioned above sound cheaper though.

Not sure what you mean about restuarants. I had no trouble finding any that were open. Hanlan's (I think that was the name?) was open late into Sunday, there was a Subway not far as well. Also, the Kwik-E-Mart across the street was open late for snacks. 

I was genuinely surprised about the liquor stores closing at 6 though.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jun 29, 2011)

We found the dining guide very helpful. Over all the con was great it was our first con. We brought a toaster from home and bought english muffins and other toastables. Though we did research the hotel, the hotels site fails to state that the fridge door would be locked unless you buy their hotel food to put inside it so we ice bucketed some stuff  Defiantly not con related but good to know for the future.


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah best advice is inquire exactly what you are getting when you book that hotel room, and to make sure its what you want BEFORE you pay and book. For parking, I've heard that the garage near the Segate building just beyond the con has pretty cheap parking, although I thought most hotels had parking included for their guests. As for food, if its later than five and you want something to eat, go find a pub if you are over 21, they usually have good food and are open late. Just make sure you are clear about check splitting with your friends and the pubs policy on it (if applicable) and stuff like refills BEFORE you order.


----------



## Lunao (Jul 11, 2011)

@LordBorel:  I thought that hotels included parking for their guests but my thinking as why this one didn't was the fact that it's all valet service and they need to be paid.  You can't park your car yourself because of the union.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never stayed in a hotel with a microwave in the room.
Greedy Americans. :V


----------

